# visualisierung bzw weiterverabeitung der daten einer S7-300



## acix (23 Juli 2004)

hallo


also ich bin noch ein totaler sps neuling also nicht gleich schimpfen *G*. 
ich suche ein Program das unter Linux läuft und man über den mpi Bus meine Steuerung eine S7-300 steuert (Merker setzen...) und Merker abfrägt. Ich will die Daten weiterverabeiten und über meinen Webserver die Ausgeben wenn mir wer helfen kann wer ich erfreut. 

ich wär auch für das Protokoll dankbar zur kommunikation zwichen mpi und PG.


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Juli 2004)

-wahrscheinlich meinst du das hier
 
[url]www.libnodave.sourceforge.net 
[/url] 

Zottels Lieblingsgebiet :wink: 

gruß pt


----------



## Zottel (23 Juli 2004)

plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> -wahrscheinlich meinst du das hier
> Zottels Lieblingsgebiet :wink:
> gruß pt


Na ja, es ist mein bescheidener Versuch einer Eigenleistung zur Verbesserung der Welt.
Ein anderer ist:

[url]http://visual.sf.net
[/url]
Da bekommst du gleich die ganze Visualisierung sowie Datenaufzeichnung, Datenbankanbindung dazu. Kommunikation mit mehreren SPSen (auch andere Hersteller), Web-Fähigkeit u.s.w.
Im Moment rate ich jedem, den letzten Stand aus dem CVS zu laden, da das letzte release von Oktober ist.


----------



## acix (24 Juli 2004)

ich will kein sofertieges am liebsten wär mir das protokoll ich will meine eigenen andwendungen schreiben denn. Ich will auch zugriff über wap, mail und über wep haben. der link obfen funzt net 
schonmal danke für euere bemühungen 

mfg tobias


----------



## Zottel (24 Juli 2004)

Na ja, das "www." muss weg:

[url]http://libnodave.sourceforge.net
[/url]


----------

